# You never know until you ask



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I first started slingshots, I thought plinking targets, how hard can it be.???????????????? that was until I discvovered the wealth of not only knowledge, but the willingness to share it. The concept of shooting a slingshot may be simple, but that's where it ended for me. Thanks to the Forum I never get tired of shooting, I'm always striving to improve. Some people are fortunate to have a natural ability, I on the other hand work for everything I achieve. There are so many variables when shooting, and that's where YOU DONT KNOW UNTIL YOU ASK comes in. If you don't know what questions to ask, that's where this Forum comes in. Check out the FREE videos that our gracious members have compiled for us. Our vendors go way beyond whats normally expected from a vendor. The only way I know to thank a vendor is to buy their products.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You are so right Tag!  This forum has a continual feed of great information from awesome people!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I figure I am never too old to learn something new. And I can attest to the fact that I have learned a lot from the wonderful folks on this forum who have been more than willing to share their valuable knowledge with me. All you have to do is ask.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

This post is very true


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

so true! I've learned so much in just a few weeks. I have picked up many hobbies, and most of them have been dropped, but this forum keeps me going on slingshots.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Charles said:


> I figure I am never too old to learn something new. And I can attest to the fact that I have learned a lot from the wonderful folks on this forum who have been more than willing to share their valuable knowledge with me. All you have to do is ask.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Just to let you know, I learned a lot from you, Charles.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Charles is one of the Forums finest, I really enjoy his videos.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I may have been the worst shooter on this forum from the beginning. I never really shot slingshots till I got started on this forum from the beginning. I spent many hours searching and re-searching and asking questions..AND getting answers from this forum. How far I have come since then! It does seem like a simple concept but there are many factors in accurate shooting such as form and release. I can now pick up any slingshot and "dial in" fairly quickly. There is an abundance of fun shooting slingshots!!!


----------

